# Show us your honey labels!



## Hobo

Your labels look nice. Do you print them yourself or do you have them professionally done?


----------



## Charlie B

Thanks, we get them done through a label company.


----------



## sqkcrk

You can really legally sell jars of honey w/out labels actually on them? Hang tags are kosher in CA? I don't think that would pass muster in most States. THe label could too easily be removed from the product. Otherwise, a nice Label.


----------



## A'sPOPPY

Keeping it simple, recycled paper and I print them.


----------



## Lauri

I don't really want to sell honey, but will have to do so next year due to the number of hives I have for queen rearing.

I just made these to use on my comb trays, other necessary product info will be on a standard label on the back of the package.




























I shipped some of these packages to Alaska this year and they arrived in great shape.

Heres something else I made for Christmas gifts this year. I just cut down a deep & some parts to make a display case for a honey comb frame.Since the holidays are already here, I though I'd show this too.

Since I just use deep frames, I made this deep too. A Medium display case would also work well. Medium frames could wrapped in a long food saver bag for shipping. Deep frames won't quite fit.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney

Lauri, I want to be on your Christmas gift list . Is it for display, cut eat, back into display,, repeat, or? I hope it comes with instructions, I am amazed about how many people ask me what to do with honeycomb :scratch:


----------



## Charlie B

sqkcrk said:


> You can really legally sell jars of honey w/out labels actually on them? Hang tags are kosher in CA? I don't think that would pass muster in most States. THe label could too easily be removed from the product. Otherwise, a nice Label.


Mark,

The unlabeled bottles are for CSA customers, (Farmers who place them in weekly subscription boxes) and not for brick and mortar stores. You do have to have a label with and e-mail address or phone number to sell in stores. Our email address is on the flip side of the tag.


----------



## Lauri

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Is it for display, cut eat, back into display,, repeat, or? I hope it comes with instructions, I am amazed about how many people ask me what to do with honeycomb :scratch:


The frame of comb is to eat and display as a novelty on your counter at home. I thought it would be neat for families with kids. (Who may think all food just comes from the store)
The frame I have in the photo has foundation under it, but I'll be giving a foundationless frame of comb when I hand them out.


----------



## Mommyofthree

Lauri said:


> The frame of comb is to eat and display as a novelty on your counter at home. I thought it would be neat for families with kids.
> The frame I have in the photo has foundation under it, but I'll be giving a foundationless frame of comb when I hand them out.


That looks AWESOME!!! 
I too wish I was on your Christmas list!


----------



## Charlie B

Here's a typical honey frame from Golden Gate Park. We're in a good eucalyptus flow right now which should yield a big harvest.


----------



## cerezha

I label my honey, but in most cases it's free. I do sell occasionally.


----------



## Bailey11

Lauri - how did you vacuum seal that comb honey without crushing it? Looks awesome and great idea for storing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lauri

Bailey11 said:


> Lauri - how did you vacuum seal that comb honey without crushing it? Looks awesome and great idea for storing. Thanks for sharing.


I seal it manually, before it gets crushed.


----------



## WBVC

Lauri why is the center of the frame such a different color?



Lauri said:


> I don't really want to sell honey, but will have to do so next year due to the number of hives I have for queen rearing.
> 
> I just made these to use on my comb trays, other necessary product info will be on a standard label on the back of the package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shipped some of these packages to Alaska this year and they arrived in great shape.
> 
> Heres something else I made for Christmas gifts this year. I just cut down a deep & some parts to make a display case for a honey comb frame.Since the holidays are already here, I though I'd show this too.
> 
> Since I just use deep frames, I made this deep too. A Medium display case would also work well. Medium frames could wrapped in a long food saver bag for shipping. Deep frames won't quite fit.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney

WBVC said:


> Lauri why is the center of the frame such a different color?


I believe it is because that particularly frame has a piece of black plastic foundation in it.


----------



## odfrank

This is probably the label that got this thread started. Charlie recently saw it and declared it as ugly. I have had a big roll of it for about thirty years, as they do not stick well to glass but do stick to plastic. The only plastic containers I sell requiring this large a label are one and five gallon buckets, so the roll has lasted a long time. I think the gold foil looks striking on the orange plastic one gallon buckets. I have been using gold lids on my pints and quarts and might consider some more gold foil labels to go with the gold lids.

As usual with Charlie, jealousy guides his insults. He has no reason to sell honey in buckets.....because he doesn't have that much honey to sell. While he sells his honey as a cutesy boutique item, I sell mine as a wholesome natural food product. 

A tip: one gallon buckets are a lot cheaper from Uline than Mann Lake, and Uline offers several colors.


----------



## Lauri

WBVC said:


> Lauri why is the center of the frame such a different color?


Center is a half sheet of black rite cell foundation. I just cut out my comb honey on the foundationless sides, store the remainder on the frame until fall and then distribute to any needy nucs. Ask me how handy these frames are when I make up spring nucs.










Since these frames were new this year, I put them tight together to be sure of a straight draw. Because of that, the comb is quite thin on some. Next year I'll space them out a bit to get thicker comb.
This bus tub will go into my walk in freezer for storage until the frames are needed.










Heres a better thickness:










Because the bit of liquid honey displaces the air in the food saver bag, It is easy to make the comb air tight without crushing the comb itself.










Then we had a couple fatties  That photo makes me miss the good ol' days of a juicy June.:thumbsup:


----------



## bevy's honeybees

My label was created by Laura Hetrick. She's not reprinting anymore. I got them done at a print shop this year but the color not nearly as nice as Laura's. Next batch, I will instruct that I want colors to match original.


----------



## Charlie B

Very nice bevy!


----------



## Fishman43

cerezha said:


> I label my honey, but in most cases it's free. I do sell occasionally.


102% :scratch:


----------



## clyderoad

Fishman43 said:


> 102% :scratch:


Just a guess but it may be 100%honey + 2% bee parts (of course no additional charge for the bee parts) .


----------



## cerezha

clyderoad said:


> Just a guess but it may be 100%honey + 2% bee parts (of course no additional charge for the bee parts) .


Exactly! Not only bee-parts, but some wax, propolis etc... organic matter... I do crush-and-strain and not much filtering. 102% is also good conversation starter


----------



## Lauri

All very nice!


----------



## tabby

I'm not selling my honey, but I definitely have enough to trade or give away as presents so I made an amusing label for the top of the jar.


----------



## FollowtheHoney

Perfect Tabby


----------



## Ben Little

This is our new label for this year


----------



## mroark

here's ours!

Creamed honey label:








And our Regular honey label:


----------



## WBVC

Your labels are so beautiful and colorful. I am waiting on a run of our labels...must admit ours are very minimalistic. We tried a lot of options and somehow I kept coming back to the plain label I wrote out on a napkin


----------



## mroark

Thanks! We are trying to make a living at this and I wanted to really make a lasting impression with our labels. I am glad you like them


----------



## WBVC

mroark said:


> Thanks! We are trying to make a living at this and I wanted to really make a lasting impression with our labels. I am glad you like them


Is the emphasis on "trying" or "making" when it comes to making a living from honey and bees How many hives do you manage?


----------



## Fishman43

Mroark where did you get the labels made? I like the custome cut edge on the honey jar. I like the clean look, but in my neck of the woods weights are required on the label for sales


----------



## mroark

Fishman43 said:


> Mroark where did you get the labels made? I like the custome cut edge on the honey jar. I like the clean look, but in my neck of the woods weights are required on the label for sales


Stickergiant.com is where we had them printed. We have nutrition labels for the back which have weight and other Oklahoma specific information.


----------



## mroark

WBVC said:


> Is the emphasis on "trying" or "making" when it comes to making a living from honey and bees How many hives do you manage?


Well my wife still a day job, but I've gone fulltime beek. We had 150 hives this year and are aiming for 300 next year. At that point she will join me full time.


----------



## jbeshearse

Our standard label (shown reversed on the muth jar to show back of label) ( the 1/2 pint jar is creamed honey)









A special Label where we bottled some of our honey for sale where all proceeds go to our church (Hence the "Talented Bees" label with the halo, parable of talents in the bible!)









Then off thread, but a shot of our market stand:









And a last photo, one of the seasonal special markets we do


----------



## Monie

This is quite clever!!! I'll have to tuck this info away for later use.


----------



## Chickasaw Honey

Some gift packaging.


----------



## chrissv

I use Mason (Ball) jars for my honey - I can't plan ahead enough to buy queensline jars  But people like the kitchiness of it.

I print circular labels on regular label stock, and use a circle cutter to cut them out.


----------



## Charlie B

That's a great idea. Love the wording.


----------



## WBVC

Our labels are very plain compared to many...but they do let people know whose honey it is and that there is honey inside.
Took these with my phone...







































Couldn't get the last image to post


----------



## Charlie B

What do you all think of Ollie's labels?


----------



## biggraham610

Charlie B said:


> What do you all think of Ollie's labels?
> 
> View attachment 21345


Perfect! Mine are a sharpie on the top of a mason jar............ I give my honey as gifts to friends, family and neighbors. I expect I may have to get something next year for the local mom and pop shops should the winter be kind. G


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> What do you all think of Ollie's labels?


Charlie fails to mention that the photo was sent to him to show honey from four close apiaries, one being lighter. The simple white labels on top just denotes the community the apiary is in. My mother wanted me to be an artist, so to I try to please her posthumously trying my hand at making new labels over time. This is my latest with a photo of bees sucking yellow raspberry juice, probably not the best for a honey label, but I like the photo. I use OnlineLine labels and their Maestro label designer.


----------



## Charlie B

Beautiful labels Ollie!


----------



## mcon672

WBVC said:


> Our labels are very plain compared to many...but they do let people know whose honey it is and that there is honey inside.
> Took these with my phone...
> 
> View attachment 15392
> View attachment 15391
> View attachment 15393
> View attachment 15394
> View attachment 15395
> View attachment 15396
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the last image to post


I really like your labels, they are very classy. Your honey would fit nicely in a little boutique. Where do you get them from?


----------



## Joel

http://shop.natureswayfarm.com/product-p/wildflower1.htm

Not much good at posting pictures, you can scroll over the label to see it better. The creek is one of two in our hollow, beautiful pristine Finger Lakes Region Glacier formed waterways.


----------



## quattro

1st year, so I am still working on my design. Here is my first effort.


----------



## Charlie B

Love that label Quattro. I would have "Pure Raw Honey" on your label instead of just "Pure" as a descriptor.


----------



## Harley Craig

what do you all use to design your labels, I've tried a couple different sources using their design tools and every one is limited in some fashion. I'd like to be able to design off line save as a jpg. then just have labels printed.


----------



## odfrank

Charlie is harping on me to post one of my rare labels. It was inspired by nasty queens in my bee club calling me an Old Rooster because I would not sell a nuc for $100. I thanked them graciously for inspiring my latest blend, Old Rooster Honey. My art student daughter photo shopped me as the old rooster. It sold like hot cakes, I have to print some more.


----------



## jim lyon

Better register that as a trademark Ollie.


----------



## quattro

Charlie B said:


> Love that label Quattro. I would have "Pure Raw Honey" on your label instead of just "Pure" as a descriptor.


Thanks Charlie! That is a great idea for descriptor. I have already sold out of my feeble 2015 product, but I am going to change it next year if I can keep them alive...


----------



## quattro

Harley Craig said:


> what do you all use to design your labels, I've tried a couple different sources using their design tools and every one is limited in some fashion. I'd like to be able to design off line save as a jpg. then just have labels printed.


Harley-

My label is quite simple, but I used Photoshop. If you do not know how to use it (it makes no logical sense), there are hundreds of instructional podcasts that teach it. It can do almost anything you can imagine. I use about .01% of it's capabilities. It's strength is that you can save in any way that a printer might require.


----------



## Galaxie

Another option besides Photoshop is a free program called Inkscape. Whatever one uses, the real key is that it is a vector-based program. Pixel-based graphics (think Microsoft Paint) are a real pain if you need to scale something up from its original size.


----------



## quattro

There is also GIMP2, but just like Inkscape, it is difficult to find easy to understand instructions in order to learn it quickly. It will come down to time or money, but Galaxie is correct about the vector-based program.


----------



## gjt

This is a nice way to package! Do you have a tray under it inside, and what kind of vacuum sealer did you use?



Lauri said:


>


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds

odfrank said:


> Charlie is harping on me to post one of my rare labels. It was inspired by nasty queens in my bee club calling me an Old Rooster because I would not sell a nuc for $100. I thanked them graciously for inspiring my latest blend, Old Rooster Honey. My art student daughter photo shopped me as the old rooster. It sold like hot cakes, I have to print some more.


Classic!


----------



## Randy Andy




----------



## Charlie B

Nice labels Randy!


----------



## Lauri

gjt said:


> This is a nice way to package! Do you have a tray under it inside, and what kind of vacuum sealer did you use?


I use an old standard foodsaver that I can seal manually so the vacuum doesn't crush the comb. Butcher tray underneath. 
With all the imported adulterated 'honey' products from China and other overseas locations flooding into the USA, I figured cut comb is an easy way to assure my customers what I have is the _REAL_ thing.

I package a lot of food this way, like this tuna.
When you're dealing with any liquid, you have to seal it before it sucks out and makes a mess. Top trays are ginger marinade, bottom is teriyaki. I freeze it right in the marinade. The salt and liquid helps keep the tuna from aging in the freezer.



















I canned quite a few quarts of this Pre FUKUSHIMA tuna as well. There is no limit on tuna off the coast of Washington. Here's my crew


----------



## Randy Andy

thanks! 

East-west label in conshohocken,pa


----------



## BeeGold

Mann Lake labels


----------



## laketrout

This was my grandfathers old label that he used in the 60's and 70's , I hunted all over the internet until I finally found a printer that had the label available for printing , I changed the name and now can order his label with our name .


----------



## Southwick Apiaries

Here's our labels, recently got new ones finally after finishing up the rolls my father and grandfather bought in massive supplies back in the 60's lol














www.bugshoneyri.com
Southwick Apiaries- since 1872
Rhode Island


----------



## Harley Craig




----------



## dynemd

I opened it up in Paint


----------



## hex0rz

Rueben, did you print the inkjet on the bottom of the jar, or is that from the jar manufacturer?


----------



## jhinshaw

WBVC said:


> Our labels are very plain compared to many...but they do let people know whose honey it is and that there is honey inside.
> Took these with my phone...
> 
> View attachment 15392
> View attachment 15391
> View attachment 15393
> View attachment 15394
> View attachment 15395
> View attachment 15396
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the last image to post



Who manufactures your label? I've been looking for someone who will do something other than just a rectangle.


----------



## RAK

Thats from the manufac. Would be cool to print on jars.


----------



## printerman

How much are you all paying for your labels? I run a small print shop and want to offer them to my bee club at a good price.


----------



## sqkcrk

So if I say 10 cents? Is that a good price? My quarter page labels cost me 15 cents. Can you offer a better price, printerman?


----------



## sqkcrk

WBVC said:


> Our labels are very plain compared to many...but they do let people know whose honey it is and that there is honey inside.


What do you pay for your clear labels? Are they applied by a machine, or by hand?


----------



## gumbi17

I'd definitely order some printerman! You'd be amazed at the funny looks I get here in Houston asking for honey labels!


----------



## ShrekVa




----------



## Clairesmom

Ours are 2" round (can't remember exactly, but sized to fit on top of a regular mouth canning jar). I print a sheet of them on cardstock, then cut them out by hand  . Good winter project!


----------



## robinh




----------



## jimmyzshack




----------



## Rader Sidetrack

I like that _swamphoney _label. 

Now it looks like its time to get busy on that www.swamphoney.net website!


----------



## Oh_Beehave

Both printed on brown Kraft paper.


----------

